# AC Unity Gesellschaftsclub - Mission Das Café Procopé



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2014)

*AC Unity Gesellschaftsclub - Mission Das Café Procopé*

Bin gerade bei der Mission am Verzweifeln. Habe 2 der 3 Ziele gekillt. Der Dritte befindet sich jedoch mit einem mal unterirdisch ? Finde aber keinen Zugang in der Nähe. Oder ist das ein Bug ?

Nach dem 5. Neustart! der Mission hats endlich geklappt. War wahrscheinlich ein temporärer Bug.


----------

